# Scheinbar gute Wasserwert und trotzdem Fadenalgen



## Autumnx (3. Sep. 2014)

*Hallo Zusammen,*

*ich verfolge viele Themen hier im Forum, bin aber leider noch nicht dazu gekommen etwas zu meinem Teich zu schreiben. Und bevor ich mit meinen Fragen komme erst einmal eine kleine Vorstellungsrund von mir und meinem Teich. (Bilder folgen)
Ich bin 31 Jahre habe eine kleine Tochter (4 1/2)Monate) zusammen mit meiner Freundin. in diesem Monaten wollen wir noch anfangen unser neues Zuhause zubauen. (direkt am Teich  )
Zum Teich: 
Planungsbeginn: 2012
Baubeginn: 2013
Fläche: ~160m² (ca 100m² Schwimmbereich, 60m² Pflanzenbereich)
Volumen: ~170m³
Filter: 2 Skimmer + 2 Bodenabläufe über Filterteich (oberirdisch +1m, ca. 36m²)
Schwimmteich Abdichtung: Folie EPDM 1,6mm
Filterteich Abdichtung: Ton
Schwimmbereich: mehrere Stufen-/ Randbereiche (0m, -0,7m, -1,5m, -2,6m)
Pflanzenbereich: von 0,1m bis -0,8m (ein kleiner Bereich 2m² ist bis ca. 1,6m tief)
Pflanzen: im Pflanzenbereich in Pflanzkörben mit einem Ton-Sand-Gemisch
Pflanzen: im Filterteich in Drain- und Filterkies
So das zu den "technischen" Daten meines Teiches.
Das letzte Jahr haben wir mit dem Aushub und der Grundgestaltung des Teiches. Im Herbst kam dann die Folie rein und das erste mal Wasser (Brunnenwasser) zu Sicherung und zum Festlegen der Folie.
Im Frühjahr diesen Jahres haben ich dann die Treppe (Sandstein), den Bachlauf (Rücklauf vom Filterteich) und die Abgrenzung (flache Feldsteine) zwischen Schwimm- und Pflanzenbereich eingebaut. Sowie den Filterteich mit Drainagerohren und Kies ausgestattet.
Im Mai kam dann mit etwas Verspätung die Pflanzen in die Teiche (von allem etwas). 
Anfangs hatten wir ganz leicht Schwebalgen im Teich. Nach zwei Wochen waren diese aber fort. Die Pflanzen wuchsen prächtig. 
Selbst Temperaturen von 29°C (nach dem Baden) hatten keine sichtbaren Folgen (Sichtweite: >2,6m, glasklar).Auch jetzt ist das Wasser immer noch glasklar, aber es bilden sich Fadenalgen im Pflanzenbereich. und teilweise im Schwimmbereich. Die Pflanzen scheinen nicht weiter zu wachsen (Seerosen haben mehrere braune Blätter und es werden mehr) die Unterwasserpflanzen sehen nicht gut aus , da sie stark von den Fadenalgen umhüllt werden.
Auch im Bachlauf haben sich Fadenalgen an den Steinen festgesetzt. Man kann jeden Tag abfischen und sammeln, am nächsten Tag sind wieder Algen da.
Der Teichgrund im Pflanzenbereich ist im Moment noch nicht mit irgendeinem Substrat bedeckt (bis auf den leichten Mulm der durch den Blüten- und Polleneintrag dieses Jahres entstanden ist.
Die Wasserwerte scheinen alle i.O. zu sein. Sie haben sich seit dem Frühjahr nicht stark verändert. Bis auf die Gesamthärte die etwas nach unten gegangen ist.
Hier die Werte (auf den Bildern seht ihr die letzten Messungen):
Nitrat:   0mg/l
Nitrit:  0mg/l
Gesamthärte:  7° - 20° (im Frühjahr >21°)
Karbonathärte:~6°
pH-Wert:  ~7
Cl2:  ~0,8mg/l (da würde ich aber sagen das das Ungenauigkeiten des Testes sind, wo sollte sonst Chlor herkommen???)
PO4:  0mg/l
Das sieht meines Erachtens so aus als wären keine Nährstoffe im Wasser.
Wo kommen also die Algen her? 
Das die Pflanzen deswegen nicht mehr recht wollen sehe ich ein (werde mal ein paar Düngerkugeln in die Körbe stecken).
Aber was kann ich gegen die Algen machen?
Sollte ich Substrat auf die Folie bringen?( wollte in nächster Zeit erst einmal nur Sand im Pflanzenbereich einbringen)
LG
Andreas*


----------



## Limnos (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi

Messerei gibt einem so gut wie nie die Antwort darauf, warum Algen überhand nehmen. Die besten Resultate bietet noch: geringen Besetzung mit Fischen, sparsam bis gar nicht füttern und Geduld haben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (3. Sep. 2014)

@ Wolfgang -- Wo hast Du was von Fischen gelesen ?




Autumnx schrieb:


> (bis auf den leichten Mulm der durch den Blüten- und Polleneintrag dieses Jahres entstanden ist.



Durch den Mulm, der sich absetzt kann es schon zu einer Überdüngung kommen !


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch sehr viele Fadenalgen bei klaren Wasser und guten Werten.
Und ich denke es liegt einfach daran, das der Teich noch neu ist und sich noch einlaufen muss.
Die sind halt beim Schwimmen nicht so schön...
Ich habe noch mehr Pflanzen gesetzt und fische die Algen raus - Kescher und Algenhexe.

Gerstenstroh soll helfen, hatte bei meinem Teich aber keine sichtbare Wirkung.

Man muss vielleicht doch einfach nur Geduld haben. 

Viele Grüße, Knut 

PS: Fotos vom Teich sind aufschlussreicher als Bilder von Teststreifen


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
keine Nährstoffe im Wasser ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen ! Die Beobachtung der Wasserwerte liefert schon einige Aussagen zu Teich, leider hat Wolfgang recht mit seiner Aussage im Hinblick auf Algen .
Bei Dir fällt mir auf, dass die Wasserhärte möglicherweise reduziert ist. Da würde ich in groben Intervallen (so lange kein Winter ist, und noch nicht Juni, vielleicht einmal im Monat) nachkontrollieren, ob sie nicht noch weiter sinkt, und anderenfalls eingreifen (beim Nachfüllen mit hartem Brunnenwasser im Sommer erübrigt sich das Messen). 
Es ist ein gutes Zeichen, dass die Fadenalgen dort wachsen, wo Pflanzen gesetzt wurden und der Filterauslauf ist. Dann sind dort zumindest bodennah ausreichend Nährstoffe, so dass die Pflanzen gedeihen können. Es kann auch sein, dass das Algenwachstum das Pflanzenwachstum behindert. Die besten Gegenmittel dagegen werden vermutlich Geduld, manuelles Entfernen und möglicherweise ein paar Pflanzen mehr sein. 
Die Größe Deines Teichs und die Tatsache, dass Du auch selber darin schwimmst, werden Dich wohl schon davon abhalten, irgendwelche Mittelchen zur Algenunterdrückung hineinzuschütten. Diese beseitigen halt nicht die Ursachen. Läßt deren Wirkung nach, so ist das Algenwachstum im besten Fall genau so wie vorher (wenn nicht schlimmer). 
Mein Ziel ist es, ohne große Eingriffe ein System zu bekommen, das mir gefällt. Diesem Punkt scheinst Du schon recht nahe zu sein. Zeig' uns doch mal ein paar Bilder vom Objekt... .


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi Ihr
Ich wiederhole mich sicher,

aber mit einer guten "Eigenbaufiltertonne",
braucht man so gar keine Mittelchen!

Teichwasser ist klar , das ganze Jahr...
und die paar Fadenalgen, kann man ja locker händisch entfernen.
 


Und hier gehts zum "Tonnenlink":
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tonnenfilter.42832/
Gruß Bine


----------



## Autumnx (4. Sep. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Fische habe ich keine im Teich. Alles Mögliche an Amphibien und Insekten habe ich schon entdeckt.
Mittelchen zur Verbesserung möchte ich keine nehmen.

Ich will im Frühjahr auf jeden fall noch weitere Pflanzen einbringen. Momentan mache ich mir nur um meine bestehenden Pflanzen Sorgen. Vor allem um die Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen.

Der Teich ist auch noch nicht fertig... Sieht hier und da wie auf einer Baustelle aus, aber das wird in nächster Zeit noch...  Erst einmal probieren wie es richtig funktioniert...

So... Jetzt aber erst einmal ein paar Bilder... (bei ein paar Bildern waren die Pumpen aus, daher auch ein trockener Bachlauf und keine klare Oberfläche)


----------



## muh.gp (4. Sep. 2014)

Aber Hallo, was für ein Gewässer! Echt Top!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (4. Sep. 2014)

Sehr schöne Anlage, Respekt, aber sehr sonnig gelegen.
Algen lieben Sonne.
Schattenbringende Pflanzen oder aber auch ein Sonnensegel können da schon helfen.
Ansonsten Geduld und der Natur vertrauen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Anlage, Respekt, aber sehr sonnig gelegen.
> Algen lieben Sonne.
> Schattenbringende Pflanzen oder aber auch ein Sonnensegel können da schon helfen.



Hi,

wenn sonnige Standorte liebenden Algen das Licht entzogen wird machen sich dann mitunter Algenarten breit die Halbschatten/Schatten bevorzugen. So welche gibt's nämlich auch

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (4. Sep. 2014)

Hi

 jolantha Wolfgang -- Wo hast Du was von Fischen gelesen ?

Ich habe nur allgemein die drei wichtigsten Gründe wiedergegeben, die zu vermehrtem Algenwachstum führen können.
Für diese große Gewässer gibt es viel zu wenig Randpflanzen, bzw. UW Pflanzen. Algen sind also weitgehend  konkurrenzlos. Im Übrigen ist das Wasser klar und aus meiner Sicht das Algenaufkommen gering und unbedenklich. Die blanke Folie zu sehen ist auch kein ästhetisches Highlight.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Autumnx (5. Sep. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

es kommen noch weitere Pflanzen in den Teich, das steht fest. Nur im Moment ist glaube ich keine günstige Pflanzzeit.

Die Folie wird im Pflanzenbereich in nächster Zeit mit Sand bedeckt, im Schwimmbereich natürlich nicht. Da muss ich dann mit dem ästhetischen "Downlight" leben.

Die Unterwasserpflanzen die ich bisher habe sind wunderbar gewachsen. Scheinen jetzt aber durch die Algen Schaden zu nehmen. Kann das sein oder täuscht das? Nicht das ich nächstes Jahr dann gar keine UW-Pflanzen mehr habe weil die Algen sie eingehüllt haben.
Die Algen von den UW-Pflanzen zu entfernen ist ja, wie ihr wisst, nicht ganz einfach.
Ähnlich sieht es bei den Seerosen aus. Hier kann man die Algen aber noch gut entfernen.

Ich will nur nicht das die Pflanzen irgendwie eingehen... 
Jetzt noch neue Pflanzen einzubringen ist doch auch nicht mehr gut oder? Eher wieder im Frühjahr?!
Sollte vielleicht noch Dünger in die Pflanzkörbe um die Pflanzen die wachsen sollen zu unterstützen?

LG
Andreas


----------



## Sazu (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe auch schon viel in dem Forum gelesen. Wir haben unseren Teich vergrößert und neu angelegt und nun eben auch das Algenproblem, trotz Filter und UV-Klärer. Die eingesetzten Jungpflanzen wachsen sehr schön. Wahrscheinlich habe es zu gut gemeint und habe zuviel Nährboden in diePflanzkörbe gepackt, trotz Einlegetuch, um Ausschwemmen zu verhindern.
Seit gestern haben wir Zeolith Steine Im Filter und noch zusätzlich in einem Säckchen im Teich liegen. Mal gespannt, ob es wirkt. 

In diesem Thread wurden gute Erfahrungen mit Milchsäurebakterien von Kanne Bio Fermentgetreide (flüssig) berichtet.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/milchsäurebakterien-erfahrungen.27817/


Gibt es da neue Erfahrungswerte oder sind die Teichbesitzer davon wieder abgekommen?

LG Sazu


----------



## pema (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
die Algen schaden den UW Pflanzen nicht. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Wen man versucht, die Algen von den Pflanzen zu zerren, macht man mehr kaputt, als jede Alge es tun könnte.
Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit...das gilt für mich auch hinsichtlich der Teichbepflanzung. Natürlich nur mit winterharten Sorten. Es gibt auch eine Reihe von UW-Pflanzen, die wintergrün sind...damit bist du dann im Frühjahr ganz weit vorne.
Ich würde versuchen, noch so viel wie möglich zu ergattern (vielleicht hier im Forum), um den Start in das nächste Jahr zu erleichtern.
petra


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2014)

Hi

Leider fallen mir an wintergrünen UW Pflanzen nur die __ Wasserfeder und die Teichmummel ein. __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt ziehen doch sehr stark ein. Aber Unterwasserpflanzen braucht man i.a. nicht einzupflanzen es genügt, sie ins Wasser zu werfen. Im Herbst gehen sie eh unter und zum Frühjahr wurzeln sie von selbst. Ein Pionierpflanze ist die Armleuchteralge. Sie ist auch meist die Erste in Baggerlöchern.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (6. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
da fallen mir noch __ Krebsschere, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Quellmoos und (zumindest war es im letzten Winter bei mir so) glänzendes __ Laichkraut ein.
petra


----------



## Limnos (6. Sep. 2014)

Hi Pema

Das sind zwar Unterwasserpflanzen, die überwintern, aber deren Aktivität in puncto Photosynthese dürfte eher gering sein, so wenig grün wie die im Winter sind. __ Wasserfeder und Mummel dagegen habe frischgrüne Blätter selbst unter dem Eis.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (6. Sep. 2014)

Na, da kennst du aber meinen Zungenhahnenfuß und meine Krebsscheren nicht. Die Krebsscheren sehen im Sommer (zumindest die, die nicht an die Oberfläche kommen) genau so aus, wie im Winter. Und der Zungenhahnenfuß hatte unter einer ziemlich dicken Eisschicht schöne grüne Blätter.
P1010398_022.jpg
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2014)

Autumnx schrieb:


> Jetzt noch neue Pflanzen einzubringen ist doch auch nicht mehr gut oder? Eher wieder im Frühjahr?!


Pah, alles was Winterhart ist und derzeit zum Teil in den Baumärkten runter gesetzt ist, würde ich da rein stecken. Ggf. nachfragen ob und wann die Pflanzen runtergesetzt werden. Zum Teil bei dem richtigen Ansprechpartner kann man da schon direkt was abgreifen. Meine im Hagebau ( Bauking) hatten Sie jetzt einige Teichpflanzen für 0,99 Cent pro Topf. Billiger geht es nicht und selbst, wenn da 50% von nicht durch den Winter kommen ist es noch ein günstiger Einkauf.

Gut leben sollte es noch 

Besser ist natürlich hier im Forum nachzufragen...Suche /Biete ... unter deiner Postleitzahl....gut , die meisten werden jetzt schon ausgemistet zu haben.
Postleitzahl oder wenigstens 32xxxoder so sollt man bei sowas möglicherweise im Profil haben.

__ Wasserpest hat bei mir letzten Winter keinen Einbruch gehabt?.

Davon habe ich immernoch einen Eimer rumstehen, wenn sich einer den abhohlen will.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Totto,
in den letzten Jahren waren die Bau- und Gartenmärkte bei uns recht konsequent, und haben bereits im Juli keine Teich- und Wasserpflanzen mehr im Angebot gehabt.... .
Hallo Andreas,
ich würde Dir das __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum) noch ans Herz legen für den Start. Dein Teich ist so schön groß, da gibt es Platz für viele weitere Pflanzen.
Das Thema Algen gegen Unterwasserpflanzen wirst Du auch in der Zukunft haben. Wichtig wird es, dass Du eine ausreichend große, gut bewachsene Pflanzenzone bekommst, die ausreichend durchströmt wird. Deine Ideen und die Bilder stimmen mich da sehr optimistisch. Mitunter muss man bei einem guten Pflanzenwuchs im Teich auch die Folie nicht mehr so kaschieren. Meine Kapillarsperre guckt nur 2-3 cm über Bodenniveau hinaus, und macht mir damit schon Arbeit. Nicht auszudenken, wie das bei einem Teich Deiner Größe wäre... .


----------



## meinereiner (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

das mit der Kapillarsperre bei dir hätte mich auch interessiert. Musst du eigentlich viel Wasser nachspeisen? 
Anhand der Bilder schaut das für mich so aus, als wenn der Teich und die Umgebung über Kies und Sand miteinander Verbindung haben.
Oder täuscht das?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Autumnx (8. Sep. 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tipps und Anregungen. Ich werde mir noch ein paar UW-Pflanzen zulegen und pflanzen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Armleuchteralgen? Die würde laut Beschreibung (Eine sehr hoch entwickelte Alge - wirkt eher wie __ Moos. Nicht zu vergleichen mit den ungeliebten Fadenalgen. Armleuchteralgen breiten sich flach auf dem Teichboden aus. Sie bilden viel Sauerstoff und helfen wirksam mit, die anderen Algen zu verhindern. Eher eine Rarität, für kalkreiches Wasser) ganz gut in den Teich passen. Das Brunnenwasser, welches ich zum nachfüllen nehme, ist auch etwas härter.

Nur will ich nicht irgendwas in den Teich einsetzen was hinterher wieder raus muss weil es mehr Schaden (zu starke Entkalkung o.ä.) macht als es Nutzen bringt.

Zur Kapillarsperre:
Die Teich Folie wird am Rand ca 15cm senkrecht nach oben geführt (siehe Bild). Die Steine bzw. der Kies auf der Folie im Teich sollte soweit Kapillarbrechend sein das hier nicht rausgezogen wird. Ich hatte einen bepflanzten Uferbereich am dem Wasser rausgezogen wurde (Pflanzerde bis zum Rand). Hier habe ich die Erde etwas weg gekratzt und Kies (ca. 2-8mm) drüber gestreut. Seit dem habe ich keine sichtbaren Saugstellen am Teichrand.

 

Wenn der Filterteich und damit der Bachlauf nur selten in Betrieb ist muss ich vielleicht alle zwei Wochen für 3-4 Stunden nachpumpen. Wenn der Filter länger in Betrieb ist geht mehr verloren. Die Tonschicht des Filters hat irgendwo ein "Leck". Das werde ich jetzt irgendwann im Herbst suchen. Ich habe bisher aber auch nur die Erfahrungen im Sommer gesammelt.

Andreas


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Sep. 2014)

... wir haben Armleuchteralgen im Teich, neben anderen UW-Pflanzen....
man könnte auch "Dschungel" dazu sagen 
 

Erstmalig dass uns die Krebsscheren derart hoch aus dem Wasser stehen,
bin mal gespannt, ob die noch absteigen vor dem Winter....
Zusätzlich zu all' den Pflanzen habe ich noch "EM pipes" in ausgedienten
Nylonstrümpfen im Teich hängen, dort wo "Wasser strömt".
Wasserwerte und Klarheit des Wassers lassen nix zu wünschen übrig!


----------

